# one of 3 Ps has a bight outa his belly!



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

they are just babies 1.5inch but the tank is 55 gallon and the one that seems injured is the biggest of the three he has a peace of flesh the size of one 3rd of him dangling off him and his back fin tail is rotten or bitten of to the bone should i be worried about him?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, he will probably be eaten unless you remove him and quarantine him until hes better.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

Parsa said:


> they are just babies 1.5inch but the tank is 55 gallon and the one that seems injured is the biggest of the three he has a peace of flesh the size of one 3rd of him dangling off him and his back fin tail is rotten or bitten of to the bone should i be worried about him?


He's basically screwed. Even with a quarantine I'll be fricken amazed if he lasts much longer with 1/3 of him missing. Where is this 1/3 at?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

well i looked at him again this morning and it wasnt one 3rd its like around 1 6th of him and its about a mm deep and the chunk fell off his body on his side near his side fins also his back tail is either rotting or getting bitten down to the bone but for some reason hes showing no sign of weakness


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

turn the temp back down take out the carbon in your filter and throw some aquarium salt and melafix in there


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks man but turns out i saw a bit wrong it wasnt as big as i thought it was its basically except he has a tiny black dot on the center of the wound about 1mm by 1mm and i got a rosy red gold fish in there 24/7 so the other 2 dont get tempted of eating him =P his tails healing well too i have a quarantine but id have to heat it up i dont think he needs it hes acting fine and after all he is the bigest of the 3.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i have seen piranhas bounce back from some grizzly stuff. its not surprising that the biggest one got hit either, he was probably being a bully and the other two turned on him. just do as kjB said and he should be fine. i wouldnt add rosy reds unless you have quaranteened them first, especially when one of your fish is in an exposed state because the rosy could have parasites. just fyi!
good luck.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

a few years back, i had a red that got bitten on top of his head.. he was missing a big chunk of flesh and had a big hole. i was sure he was gonna die or get eaten by the other ones.. well it turned out that he survived et the flesh grew back. I never took him out of the tank and didn't treat him with meds. i was pretty amazed to see that... but the chances are, when somthing like that happends, that the other one will kill him if you don,t do somethnig..


----------



## Hunted Pack (Dec 23, 2008)

Serena24 said:


> a few years back, i had a red that got bitten on top of his head.. he was missing a big chunk of flesh and had a big hole. i was sure he was gonna die or get eaten by the other ones.. well it turned out that he survived et the flesh grew back. I never took him out of the tank and didn't treat him with meds. i was pretty amazed to see that... but the chances are, when somthing like that happends, that the other one will kill him if you don,t do somethnig..


Thats really something the same thing happened with my cousins pirahnas it had its tail fin almost completely bitten off and its top fin and a chunk from its back but miraculousely it survived and its wounds healed and its fins grew its as if it never happened i was amazed so i would definitely say it seems fine and has no sign of weakness it should get along ok
[/quote]


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a pic here of one of my P's that got it's belly bitten off. The anal fins never grew back, but it is fine. It's the one in the middle of the shot.


----------



## Hunted Pack (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> I have a pic here of one of my P's that got it's belly bitten off. The anal fins never grew back, but it is fine. It's the one in the middle of the shot.


wow it looks like it healed up nicely


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

lol mine was out of its side not under, its fully healed now.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow I couldnt even tell, ha those anal fins i dont think he would need them... looks good


----------

